# NRG Electric Bonus - 10,000 Points



## WestBerkeleyFlats (Feb 27, 2016)

I just switched my electric provider to NRG and am promised 10,000 Guest Reward points after two months. I agreed to take a survey (on electric use), got 250 points, and then got sent an invite. It seems an ok deal - they claim that the introductory price is 30% than Pepco for three months and I can supposedly cancel without fee or inconvenience at any time. The online deal is for 5,000 points, or maybe 10,000 points - https://enroll.nrghomepower.com/combined/nrgamtrak/il/?apptype=WE&campaign=7190&pc=035&pcb=035&gas_pc=788&gas_pcb=788&utm_campaign=NRG-Choice&utm_source=WE-201601&utm_medium=ATK-7190&sid=AOP_Jan2016_ATK_Choice_7190Standard.


----------



## WestBerkeleyFlats (Feb 27, 2016)

Here's the link on the Amtrak site - https://amtrakguestrewards.com/earn/purchases/NRGHome0116


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Feb 29, 2016)

I just looked at this and didn't see 10,000 being offered (but I may have looked in the wrong place.) I saw 5,000 for an electricity account and 2.500 for a gas account. The reason I looked this is up now is that I actually enrolled in it (I admit the spouse did the enrolling so I don't know all the details) and wanted to see if points had posted. Sure enough, I see 2.500 deposited to my account. Also, we get points ongoing for just using natural gas.

It may be the fault of my state or locale that we were not eligible to get the electricity switched, but just the gas. So I guess we got what we were able to. It seemed like a win/win since the prices were competitive.

I also see smaller point amounts deposited by Energy Plus, like 20-100 points at a time.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 29, 2016)

Same here!

On top, in BIG letters, it says "10,000 points", but in the fine print it says "5,000 points for electric" and "2,500 points for gas". So where is the "10,000 points"? :huh:


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks to me as 10,000 points is for the signup. 5,000 for the second month as a customer. Then earn 2 points for every $1 you spend on the supply portion of your electric bill.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 29, 2016)

The way I read it, the 5,000 point bonus is after the 2nd month of electricity service and the 2,500 point bonus is after the 2nd month of gas service. When I went to school, those added up to 7,500 points! (Just like a credit card, the signup bonus is given only after the required purchases - or in this case after 2 months of service.) There is no other "signup bonus".


----------



## tim49424 (Feb 29, 2016)

tim49424 said:


> Looks to me as 10,000 points is for the signup. 5,000 for the second month as a customer. Then earn 2 points for every $1 you spend on the supply portion of your electric bill.





the_traveler said:


> The way I read it, the 5,000 point bonus is after the 2nd month of electricity service and the 2,500 point bonus is after the 2nd month of gas service. When I went to school, those added up to 7,500 points! (Just like a credit card, the signup bonus is given only after the required purchases - or in this case after 2 months of service.) There is no other "signup bonus".



I guess I'll have to depend on somebody who actually signs up to validate what the deal actually is....I'm ineligible as I live in Michigan.


----------



## WestBerkeleyFlats (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, the online blurb is confusing, but the email that they sent to me directly (after completing one of those pesky surveys, on electricity use) said 10,000 points for changing companies and sticking with it for two months. There's also 2,500 points for changing natural gas companies, but we in the DC area aren't eligible for that yet.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I see that the online deal is a little different than what people may have received by email. Either way it's a good deal, I think. I found out that in my case, the 2,500 was a bonus for gas, and we get more points later for electric after we've had it for a few months.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow, right after talking about it, I got all the points, and it was for both gas and electric. Can't complain about this promotion. It's a great one!


----------



## HARHBG (Mar 6, 2016)

The offer I got was for 12,500 point bonus for sign-up because I hold Select Plus level. Many of these "partner" deals AND many "online mall" retailers up the point amount when you reach Select, Select Plus and Executive level.

My last hotel stay booked through Rocketmiles netted me 7000 points for a two night stay at a Best Western. Exact same stay, same hotel, same type room, days, etc. booked by my brother, who is at the entry level, ..member?...(not sure what the beginning level is callled) got him 3,000 points.

On another note............I just noticed on my AGR account pagre there is now an expiration date added at each line. Reads, "Points expire 03-01-19.".


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 6, 2016)

HARHBG said:


> On another note............I just noticed on my AGR account pagre there is now an expiration date added at each line. Reads, "Points expire 03-01-19.".


Someone reported this on FB yesterday so I checked mine. Mine shows 2/6/19. My guess is this is the date the points will expire IF you don't keep you card active or have qualified Amtrak activity. Maybe just a reminder in case anyone is thinking of closing their AGR CC account before using up their points.


----------



## HARHBG (Mar 6, 2016)

WATCH POINTS for NRG electric offer.....As with all else. *READ THE FINE PRINT....THE DEVIL IS IN THE DETAILS!!*

1. 30% lower than your utilities "Price to Compare" *For first 3 months*

2, AFTER 3 months it goes to a VARIABLE RATE

3. Contract you sign promises not to raise your rate in any given month _*MORE THAN 30%*_

4. *IN BOLD LETTERS THEY CLEARLY STATE....."IF YOU CANCEL THIS CONTRACT YOU MAY FORFEIT SOME OR ALL OF THE REWARDS DESCRIBED IN YOUR WELCOME CONFIRMATION."*

5. This bold type warning repeats further on, this time reading, _*"IF YOU DO CANCEL THIS CONTRACT, YOU MAY FORFEIT SOME OF THE REWARDS THAT WE DESCRIBE IN YOUR WELCOME CONFIRMATION, AND YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR FOR UNPAID BALANCES AS OF THE CANCELLATION DATE.*_

6. Search and reading the Welcome Confirmation email, I can not find any detailed info on forfeit of reward points. After 3 months? After 6 months?? A year???

7. The fact that you go from a fixed rate to a variable rate after 90 days.......and heading into the high use cooling season????

But they DO promise not to raise your rate MORE THAN 30% in any one consecutive month.......Gee, that's a real comfort....

but it also means they CAN raise your rate EVERY MONTH, MONTH AFTER MONTH 30%............

Good thing there is a No Penalty 3 business day right to rescind................_*CAVEAT EMPTOR !!!!*_


----------



## WestBerkeleyFlats (Mar 6, 2016)

_*"IF YOU DO CANCEL THIS CONTRACT, YOU MAY FORFEIT SOME OF THE REWARDS THAT WE DESCRIBE IN YOUR WELCOME CONFIRMATION, AND YOU WILL BE RESPONSIBLE FOR FOR UNPAID BALANCES AS OF THE CANCELLATION DATE.*_

Yes, if you cancel, you're not going to get the 2 point reward for every $1 you spend on electricity.

They also say that you can just go back to your previous supplier at any time without cost or penalty.


----------



## HARHBG (Mar 7, 2016)

It's just good to know EXACTLY what you're buying into.

*THE BEST SURPRISE IS .......NO SURPRISE !!*


----------

